# Hyperphase Swords on Lords?



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been trying to figure out why anyone would take a hyperphase sword on a Necron lord or overlord. Sure, it's a power weapon, but the warscythe ignores armour, increases strength and has bonuses against vehicles for not many more points. There also isn't a second weapon you can take to get an extra CC attack. Is there something I'm missing or is there no point?


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

It costs less. This is like asking why you would ever take a power weapon over a fist on a Sgt.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

To be fair Wax some people still dont understand why you would do that. 

Consider that Lords already cost a very high 35 points and only have 1 wound. With a hyperphase sword they STILL wound marines on 3+ and the likes of Guard and Eldar on 2+. Thats pretty damned good already. The Warscythe is better but on 5 Lords thats already 50 more points.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks JackalMJ. I hadn't considered the cost over several Lords. I was thinking that, given their initiative, you'd either want to stay ranged (Staff of Light) or go balls to the walls (Warscythe).


----------

